
Apple's new Mac Pro arrives tomorrow starting at $2,999 - bjansn
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5219306/mac-pro-2013-specifications-release-date-price
======
PhrosTT
So excited for the custom case / mobo that makes it impossible to upgrade any
components! Totally worth it!

